# A few photos of...



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Larry.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love that last pictures. What a little love you have.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The last picture is so adorable. He looks so happy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Larry looks lovely  Ha ha, I had to say that


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

aww  i love the last two


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

He is so adorable.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Larry is such a good looking bird!  Love the pictures!


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

aw what a sweet heart, lovley pictures


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Love him ! <3 
I find it hard to get my boys to be cuddly . . .


----------

